# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  UVA RED GLOBE: El Control Biológico será obligatorio en un futuro cercano!

## esifuent

La Subdirección de Control Biológico del SENASA tiene por objetivo intensificar el uso del control biológico en los principales cultivos y valles agrícolas del país, así como propiciar la reducción del uso de agroquímicos para disminuir los residuos tóxicos en los alimentos, proteger la salud del agricultor y la contaminación del medio ambiente. Saber más aquí 
EcoRaptor's está preparado para proteger sus cultivos de forma natural de las aves que se pueden presentar como plaga. www.ecoraptors.com     
Estamos buscando Partners Internacionales y empapándonos del mercado internacional de la UVA RED GLOBE aquí algunas imágenes... Temas similares: Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva, Pimiento Piquillo y Berries Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva y Pimiento Piquillo Cuidamos campos de uva y aji con aves rapaces. Control Biológico con Ecoresponsabilidad Artículo: Minag: etiquetado de productos transgénicos será obligatorio para que consumidores decidan si los compran Seminario internacional de control biológico en cítricos

----------

